# Vielseitige Softshell Jacke?



## Olibiker (15. September 2008)

Wer hat Erfahrungen mit dieser Jacke:

http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=mp_40801&k_id=0007&hot=0

Einsatzgebiet: Alltag, Joggen, Arbeitsweg und Biketouren im Spätherbst/Winter.  
Stimmt es, dass Softshell nicht so atmungsaktiv sein soll wie eine "normale" Jacke mit Gore Tex Membran?


----------



## polo (15. September 2008)

ich würde keine softshell ohne kapuze kaufen und keine softshell mit gore windstopper:
wetterschutzjacke, die den kopf nicht schützt, hat das ziel verfehlt.
gore windstopper ist zwar in sachen dampfdurchlässigkeit nicht schlechter als die wasserdichten gore membrane, aber kaum besser. sinnvoller sind m.e. softshells, die bei ~90-95% winddicht liegen und ohne membran auskommen oder eine perforierte membran haben, z.b. polartec power shield (lite).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocki (15. September 2008)

Deine Anforderungen an die Softshell wirst Du nicht alle unter einen Hut bringen. Das Softshell Zeugs stinkt nach kürzester Zeit wie die Hölle, wenn Du es nicht jedesmal wäscht nachdem Du es vollgeschwitzt hast.

Die Kombination aus nem guten Fleecepullover und ner leichten Windjacke funktioniert besser


----------



## Schlemil (15. September 2008)

Jocki schrieb:


> Deine Anforderungen an die Softshell wirst Du nicht alle unter einen Hut bringen. Das Softshell Zeugs stinkt nach kürzester Zeit wie die Hölle, wenn Du es nicht jedesmal wäscht nachdem Du es vollgeschwitzt hast.
> 
> Die Kombination aus nem guten Fleecepullover und ner leichten Windjacke funktioniert besser



Jepp das ist wirklich das Problem. Man muss solche Jacken öfter waschen als, ne Fleece plus Überjacke. Oder man kauft sich ne günstige und wascht se halt öfter mal. Ich habe mit extra eine von ALDI besorgt für 20 EUR. Die Wasche ich einfach mit Hose etc mit, da ich die beim Biken immer ziemlich einsaue.

Gruss
CB


----------



## Schildbürger (15. September 2008)

Kauf dir die Softshell Jacke von Aldi. Bei Aldi (Nord) dürfte die es bald geben.
Hatte ich mir im letzten Jahr gekauft.
Ist regendicht, 1-1,5h Regen und drin noch trocken.
Außen schnell wieder trocken.
Kuschelig warm. Winddicht, aber kein übermäßiges schwitzen.
Die Jahre davor bin ich auch mit Fleecepulover gefahren, da ist man unbeweglicher. Aber sonst auch gut.
Jetzt mit 1-2x Unterhemd und Trikot reicht. 
Goretex usw. hatte ich auch schon mal gehabt, teurer und wie ich finde nicht so gut.
Dieses Jahr habe ich mit bei Aldi (Süd) eine zweite geholt. 
Für das Geld kannst du nix verkehrt machen.


----------



## schatten (15. September 2008)

polo schrieb:


> gore windstopper ist zwar in sachen dampfdurchlässigkeit nicht schlechter als die wasserdichten gore membrane, aber kaum besser. sinnvoller sind m.e. softshells, die bei ~90-95% winddicht liegen und ohne membran auskommen oder eine perforierte membran haben, z.b. polartec power shield (lite).


Genau das ist auch meine Erfahrung. Sehr gut, aber leider auch sehr teuer ist die Arcteryx Gamma MX Hoody.
Zum Joggen wäre mir eine Softshell Jacke allerdings zu warm (außer bei Minustemperaturen).


Jocki schrieb:


> Deine Anforderungen an die Softshell wirst Du nicht alle unter einen Hut bringen. Das Softshell Zeugs stinkt nach kürzester Zeit wie die Hölle, wenn Du es nicht jedesmal wäscht nachdem Du es vollgeschwitzt hast.


Das kann ich jetzt nicht nachvollziehen, aber Softshell ist ja nicht gleich Softshell (s.o.).


----------



## Jocki (15. September 2008)

Die Arc teryx ist gut, aber wenn sie mal nass ist wird sie nie wieder trocken, außerdem ist sie ziemlich warm und es ist eine von den Softshells die stinkt. Hab sie nämlich seit 3 Jahren im Einsatz.

Die Paßform ist super. Am liebsten trag ich sie beim Langlaufen, Klettern und Skitouren, wenn es sehr kalt ist, da funktioniert sie perfekt (kommt ja auch aus Kanada). Bei Temperaturen > -5° ist sie mir zu warm (für sportliche Betätigung).


----------



## dubbel (15. September 2008)

polo schrieb:


> ich würde keine softshell ohne kapuze kaufen


kapuze zum beiken? 
über oder unter den helm?


----------



## polo (15. September 2008)

1. 





Olibiker schrieb:


> Einsatzgebiet: Alltag, Joggen, Arbeitsweg und Biketouren im Spätherbst/Winter.


2. hängt von der kapuze ab.


----------



## schatten (15. September 2008)

Jocki schrieb:


> Die Arc teryx ist gut, aber wenn sie mal nass ist wird sie nie wieder trocken, außerdem ist sie ziemlich warm und es ist eine von den Softshells die stinkt. Hab sie nämlich seit 3 Jahren im Einsatz.


Langsam trocknen tut sie in der Tat, aber damit sie stinkt, muß ich sie schon sehr lange nicht waschen(bei regelmäßigem Einsatz).


> Die Paßform ist super. Am liebsten trag ich sie beim Langlaufen, Klettern und Skitouren, wenn es sehr kalt ist, da funktioniert sie perfekt (kommt ja auch aus Kanada). Bei Temperaturen > -5° ist sie mir zu warm (für sportliche Betätigung).


Kommt halt auch drauf an, was man drunterzieht, mir taugt sie auch noch bei +5°.


----------



## Osti (15. September 2008)

ne Softshell ohne Kapuze würde ich mir auch nicht mehr kaufen, ist dann doch ne Einschränkung, wenn man beim Wandern, Joggen etc nicht mal ne Kapuze aufsetzen kann. 

Das Softshells stinken kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen. Habe 2 Jacken und 2 Hosen und von denen stinkt keine. 

Ausserdem gibt es gefütterte Softshells und ungefütterte. Die gefütterten sind natürlich sehr viel wärmer und ich ziehe meine erst bei wirklichen Minustemperaturen an. Vorher tuts die ungefütterte.

Zu der Mammut ist noch zu sagen, dass die so Daumenschlaufen hat, finde ich eigentlich auch nicht wirklich doll. 

ansonsten muss ich sagen, dass das Zeugs für die kalte und nasse Jahreszeit echt super ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olibiker (15. September 2008)

Ja, da sind ja einige nützliche Beiträge dabei

Hatte einmal im Laden eine Softshell anprobiert und war von dem Material sehr angetan. Weiterhin möchte ich mir nicht für jeden Einsatzbereich ne extra Jacke zulegen - suche also die eierlegende Wollmilchsau. 
Wobei ich auch schon an die Kombi Fleece und Windschutz gedacht habe. Doch befürchte ich, dass mir das im Winter zu kalt wird, oder geht das gut? Welche Kombi benutzt ihr da? Fragen über Fragen...
Möchte halt mein sauer verdientes Geld gut angelegt wissen


----------



## Jocki (15. September 2008)

Anders als die Herstellerwerbung bin ich der Meinung, dass ne Softshell nur einen sehr schmalen Einsatzbereich hat. Ich habe wie schon erwähnt die Arcteryx (gefüttert) und eine Adidas (ungefüttert). Beide sind unter bestimmten Bedingungen top, aber leider nicht universell einsetzbar. Das klassische Zwiebelprinzip hat sich bei mir besser bewährt.

Ich finde bei trockenen Bedingungen ist die Kombination aus mehreren dünnen Wärmeschichten und einer Windjacke (ohne Membran) am angenehmsten.  Die lassen einem auch nen Regenguss überstehen ohne dass man friert, nass wird man schon mal. Dafür ist das ganze sehr "atmungsaktiv".
Ich persönlich hätte gerne eine Windjacke bei der man die Ärmel unterhalb der Schulter abtrennen kann (hab ich leider noch nicht gefunden)


----------



## polo (16. September 2008)

Olibiker schrieb:


> Hatte einmal im Laden eine Softshell anprobiert und war von dem Material sehr angetan.


softshell ist zur zeit eigentlich alles, was aus etwas flexiblen material ist...


Olibiker schrieb:


> Weiterhin möchte ich mir nicht für jeden Einsatzbereich ne extra Jacke zulegen - suche also die eierlegende Wollmilchsau.


bei welchen wetterbedingungen fährst du denn?


Olibiker schrieb:


> Wobei ich auch schon an die Kombi Fleece und Windschutz gedacht habe. Doch befürchte ich, dass mir das im Winter zu kalt wird, oder geht das gut? Welche Kombi benutzt ihr da?


hängt von dir und vom fleece ab; günstiger ist es sicherlich, zumal du vermutlich das eine oder andere langärmlige trikot hast (siehe beitrag jocki)


Jocki schrieb:


> Anders als die Herstellerwerbung bin ich der Meinung, dass ne Softshell nur einen sehr schmalen Einsatzbereich hat. Ich habe wie schon erwähnt die Arcteryx (gefüttert) und eine Adidas (ungefüttert). Beide sind unter bestimmten Bedingungen top, aber leider nicht universell einsetzbar. Das klassische Zwiebelprinzip hat sich bei mir besser bewährt.


schließt sich ja nicht aus.


Jocki schrieb:


> Anders als die Herstellerwerbung bin ich der Meinung, dass ne Softshell nur einen sehr schmalen Einsatzbereich hat. Ich habe wie schon erwähnt die Arcteryx (gefüttert) und eine Adidas (ungefüttert). Beide sind unter bestimmten Bedingungen top, aber leider nicht universell einsetzbar. Das klassischeZwiebelprinzip hat sich bei mir besser bewährt.


schließt sich ja nicht aus.


Jocki schrieb:


> Ich persönlich hätte gerne eine Windjacke bei der man die Ärmel unterhalb der Schulter abtrennen kann (hab ich leider noch nicht gefunden)


vaude dundee z.b.


----------



## Jocki (16. September 2008)

Bleiben bei der Dundee kurze Ärmel wie bei nem T-shirt, wenn man die Ärmel abnimmt? 
Und wie bikespezifisch ist der Schnitt? Ich hätt nämlich gern was universal einsetzbares.


----------



## polo (16. September 2008)

1. nee, so "muscleshirtmäßig"
2. die iiier sieht eher "bikemäßig" aus: langer schwanz + ärmel; die iier nicht. aber vaudepaßform ist m.e. immer etwas eigenartig.


----------



## Olibiker (16. September 2008)

Ich hab mal fest vor bei fast jeden Wetterbedingungen, die diese Jahreszeiten so mit sich bringen, zu fahren. 
Das Problem ist, dass ich sehr stark schwitze und bei ungünstiger Kleidung somit schnell sehr nass werde. Weiterhin fahre ich auch in meiner Mitttagspause oft nach Hause, d. h. bei Regen sollte die äußere Schicht der Kleidung wieder schnell trocknen. 
Denke aber wenn ich im Winter unter die Wind-/Regenjacke  einen dicken Fleece anziehe, dann wird es wohl ziemlich eng. Müsste daß mal im Laden ausprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (16. September 2008)

Olibiker schrieb:


> Wind-/Regenjacke


da ist immer der haken: du tauscht wasserdicht gegen dampfdurchlässig...


----------



## Jocki (16. September 2008)

Ich schwitze auch ziemlich stark. Was auch funktioniert ist hochflorige Unterwäsche die ein dickes Luftpolster aufbaut, darüber dickere, möglichst winddichte (keine Membran) Wintertights bzw. Funktionsshirts. Die oberste Schicht wird zwar komplett nass, bleibt aber warm. Dazu noch Regenshorts und ne Windweste halten bei mir beim momentanen Wetter (6-8° und Regen) und bei hoher Belastung für bis zu 2h ausreichend warm.


Einzig hier auch wieder der Wunsch nach ner Weste mit angesetzen Ärmeln um die Schultern besser zu schützen. (sowas gibts von Vaude)

@polo: Stimmt die Vaude Paßform ist sehr seltsam.
@olibiker: Hast Du eigentlich Schutzbleche am Rad? Meiner Erfahrung nach wird man am schnellsten am Ar... und an den Schienbeinen naß, da hier das Wasser von den Reifen hingeschleudert wird. Regen von oben kommt mit weniger Druck an, das geht nicht so durch.


----------



## ninjen (16. September 2008)

Also ich hab nicht das 2008 Modell. Und meine hat eine Kapuze. Ich bin total zufrieden mit der Jacke und nehme sie auch gerne zum biken. Ich ziehe sie aber auch bei nicht sportlichen Aktivitäten oft an. Wasserdicht ist sie nicht! 
Was mir persönlich gut gefällt ist, das es eine Outdoor-Jacke ist die auch noch mordisch gut aussieht, und das findet man bei Frauen-Klamotten selten.


----------



## Olibiker (16. September 2008)

polo schrieb:


> da ist immer der haken: du tauscht wasserdicht gegen dampfdurchlässig...



Ja ok, stimmt. Wahrscheinlich werde ich, weil ich Geld sparen will, einen Kompromiß machen müssen. Oder es vielleicht mal wieder mit Lottospielen probieren. Dann gibts nen extra Kleiderschrank für Funktionskleidung nach klimatischen Bedingungen sortiert Oder besser noch ein ganzes Ankleidezimmer


----------



## Outliner (16. September 2008)

die gore cosmo plus ist ne softshell und sieht gut aus,ist warm und gut verarbeitet.kann man auch ohne rad mit auf die strasse.


was mich an allen! jacken verwundert ist der relativ enge schnitt der ärmel.
ich will da auch mal nen dickeren pulli drunterziehen können ohne auszusehen wie ne presswurst.
noch dazu sind die meisten jacken,die nicht im kreuz spannen und wo die kleine pauke drunterpasst,an den armen zu lang.
der idealbiker ist also 1,70m gross,wiegt ca 55 kg und kann sich im stehen die schuhe zubinden.evtl sollten die hersteller mal mitteleuropäer als mass annehmen und nicht die hänflinge in der fabrik in tolungubuahinghong,wenn sie ihren kram hier verkaufen wollen....


----------



## hexxagon (16. September 2008)

Das ist wohl ein individuelles Problem. Ich habe immer das Problem, dass die Ärmel zu kurz sind und / oder das Zeug ist am Bauch / Rücken so weit, dass ich noch meinen Helm verstecken könnte...


----------



## Ronja (16. September 2008)

hat denn jemand die Cosmos plus schon in Gebrauch? ich hab da auch schon davor gestanden, aber 200 haben mich zögern lassen.


----------



## schatten (16. September 2008)

Die Cosmo plus hat auch die Gore Windstopper Membran mit den schon oben erwähnten Nachteilen.
Ich habe selbst eine Gore Phantom Jacke und bin nicht besonders begeistert. Die Jacke ist zu warm und die Atmungsaktivität viel zu gering, so daß sich Kondenswasser bildet was dann bei Abfahrten wieder zum Frösteln führt. Als Weste genutzt und nur für Abfahrten angezogen ist sie tauglich, aber etwas teuer.


----------



## Ronja (16. September 2008)

es ist aber auch ein Dilemma, wenn man treten muß, kein Problem, man wird warm, Jacke braucht nicht so dick sein, aber wenn es nur mal 500 m bergab geht, werd ich so kalt, daß danach treten mich nicht mehr ausreichend wärmt. Hätte ich gesunde Knie, würde ich um Winter nur laufen, die klamottenfrage ist einfach nicht befriedigend zu lösen.


----------



## Outliner (16. September 2008)

Ronja schrieb:


> hat denn jemand die Cosmos plus schon in Gebrauch?


ja ich.
könnte wie gesagt an den ärmeln etwas weiter geschnitten sein,aber ist unter den dickeren jacken noch das brauchbarste was ich finden konnte.entweder meine ansprüche sind zu hoch oder die meisten klamottenbuden sich einfach unfähig.
ich habe die cosmo für wirklich kaltes wetter gekauft zum fahren,natürlich schwitzt man dann bei höheren aussentemperaturen mit dem teil.
man sollte aber nicht die jacke verantwortlich machen,wenn man sich schlicht zu warm kleidet und sich die seele aus dem leib schwitzt.
bei den momentanen temperaturen so zum überwerfen ist die jacke übrigens genau richtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (17. September 2008)

In meiner Erfahrung sind "Softshell" Fleecejacken für hochaerobische Aktivitäten wie das MTBen nur bei Temperaturen weit unter Null einsetzbar, sonst schwitzt frau sich die Seele vom Leib.

Ich hab' so eine Jacke jetzt seit ein Paar Jahren und benutze die praktisch ausschliesslich im Winter beim Schitourengehen, und das auch nur wenn's unter -10 Grad hat oder viel Wind, sonst ist die Jacke zu warm.

Fürs Biken hat sich bei mir der Zwiebelprinzip viel besser bewährt: Trikot (bei wirklich kalten Temperaturen mit einem warmen, langarmigen Funktionsshirt), dünner Fleece, dünne Membranjacke. Beim Bergauffahren reicht normalerweise das Trikot/Funktionsshirt, ev. plus Fleece, für die Abfahrt wird dann die Jacke überzogen. Reicht  so bis +5 Grad, wenn's kälter ist, geh' ich halt lieber auf Schitour!

Ich glaub' die warmen Softshelljacken sind viel sinnvoller beim Rennradfahren, wo es viel mehr Fahrtwind gibt als wenn frau mit dem MTB mit 6 kmh den Berg hinaufkeucht.

  Lenka K.


----------



## Snakeskin (17. September 2008)

Hat irgend jemand ne Ahnung wo es die Adidas Blizzard Jacke zu nem annehmbaren Preis giebt????
Danke


----------



## ZeFlo (17. September 2008)

... geiler thread 

kapuze muss man(n) mögen. ich mag keine. dafür gibz mützen.
stand letztes jahr auch vor der entscheidung dies mammut zu nehmen, hab mich dann aber für die haglöfs typhon entschieden und nicht bereut. einsatzbereich, alltagsjacke / radfahren unter 10° / ski alpin zwischen -10° (fleecejacke und iceberg merino rolli drunter) bis +10° (merino tshirt drunter).

http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=hv_40453&k_id=0008&hot=0

ciao
flo


----------



## Schattenseite (17. September 2008)

Habe mir eine Gore-Cross besorgt,muß sagen nach erster Ausfahrt sehr angenehm,nur mit Unterhemd und es waren gestern morgen 5 Grad.Finde sehr gutes Klima.Gruss


----------



## Pipi (24. September 2008)

Hi!
Auch von mir ein Tipp: Bergans Stansund. Ich hab die seit einem Jahr, als Alltagsjacke, zum biken im Winter, wandern etc.. Zum Laufen nehm ich sie nicht bzw. ist sie mir zu schade, weil ich sie dann jedesmal waschen müßte. Ausserdem glaube ich, wär sie mir zu warm. Die Alternative, die ich anprobiert habe, war eine Jacke von Warmpeace, die hatte aber einen viel sportspezifischeren Schnitt (hinten noch länger, lange Ärme, extra Bünchen mit Daumenloch etc.).

Vielleicht hilft dir das!

Grüße,

Pipi


----------



## Olibiker (24. September 2008)

So, ich habe den Einsatzbereich der gesuchten Jacke nochmal neu überdacht und komme zu folgender Erkenntnis: 
- zum Joggen brauch ich keine bzw. habe ich noch ne alte Jacke
- für Biketouren bis zum Gefrierpunkt bin ich eigentlich auch ausgestattet
- was mir eigentlich fehlt ist eine Jacke für den Arbeitsweg die leicht ist und im Winter warm hält. Und man sollte sie auch mal so geschwind überziehen können

Habe mir jetzt mal einige Jacken angesehen und probiert. 
Folgende hat mir am besten gefallen (auch wegen der Kapuze)

http://www.jack-wolfskin.com/jw_cat...54a&baseUrl=/jw_catalog/Default.aspx?catId=45 

Für Biketouren unter Null Grad tut es die Jacke auch. Darüber ist sie glaub ich zu warm. 
Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## polo (24. September 2008)

die wird halt nicht leicht sein, sondern annähernd an 1kg rankommen.
richtig warm + leicht sind kunstfaserjacken, z.b. so was:
http://www.montane.co.uk/productdetails.php?productid=157&rid=10


----------



## schatten (24. September 2008)

Olibiker schrieb:


> Habe mir jetzt mal einige Jacken angesehen und probiert.
> Folgende hat mir am besten gefallen (auch wegen der Kapuze)
> 
> http://www.jack-wolfskin.com/jw_cat...54a&baseUrl=/jw_catalog/Default.aspx?catId=45
> ...



Durch die Membran wird sie wirklich sehr warm sein und halt wenig dampfdurchlässig.
PU-Membranen haben noch den Nachteil der geringen Haltbarkeit, wobei das hier warscheinlich nicht so tragisch ist, da die Jacke nicht als Regenjacke dienen soll und auch nicht als solche deklariert ist.


----------



## Jocki (25. September 2008)

Da kann ich mich nur Polo anschließen, ich hab so ne Jacke von Mammut (ein eher dünnes Modell). Der beste Kompromiß aus Gewicht, Heizleistung, Winddichtigkeit und tragekomfort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## langer.andi (25. September 2008)

Ich werf mal das Vaude Sotto Jacket in die Runde:
- guter Schnitt, leicht verlängerter Rücken
- super Material, nicht zu dick, nicht zu dünn (für eine Alltags- / Allroundjacke)
- 100% Winddicht
- abnehmbare ärmel --> auch als Weste zu tragen 

Momentan bei einigen (Internet)händlern recht günstig zu bekommen da Auslaufmodell!

Grüsse


----------



## Gekko (29. September 2008)

Ich hab mir mal die Jack Wolfskin Muddy Pass bestellt...soll auch ganz gut sein....und nicht ganz so warm wie die BLizzard...bin gespannt!!!
http://www.outdoor-magazin.com/jack...dy-pass.228772.d_odc_produkt_datenblatt.3.htm

http://www.pm-outdoorshop.de/shop/images/product_images/popup_images/JW-13168-600.jpg

http://www.sportscheck.com/is-bin/I...vQuYvOYJ1adkZuM1Sro1M2GHQQ==?ArticleNo=172727


----------



## Sergant Serox (30. September 2008)

Moin,

sehr interessantes Thema!

Ich persönlich würde mal die Escape von Vaude einwerfen, die es für 100 Euronen gibt und bei dem Preis ist dann noch eine Dundee II möglich...Vent.-Öffnungen unter den Armen finde ich gut und nützlich. Leider nähen viele Hersteller m. M. viel zu kurze jacken, die rutschen beim biken immer hoch. 

Von Sympatex soll es doch eine neue Linie geben, die sie mit X-Bionic entwickelt haben. Habe einen Beitrag gesehen, wo sie Jacken zum testen rausgaben...eine Hälfte Sympatex und die andere Hälfte Mitbewerber, vermtl. Gore. Leider kann ich nicht mehr dazu finden.


----------



## Olibiker (1. Oktober 2008)

So, nun habe ich zugeschlagen und mir die Supersonic von Wolfskin gekauft. 
Für meine Zwecke genau die richtige Jacke. Momentan noch etwas zu warm, aber bald wirds kalt auf der Alb. 
Die Jacke hat keinen zu engen Schnitt. Auch in den Ärmeln ist gut Platz. 
Trotzdem finde ich die Passform nicht zu weit. Eben genau richtig für Rad und Stadt. 
Die Lüftungsschlitze unter den Armen find ich auch sehr praktisch, weil ich auf dem Heimweg immer berghoch fahren muß. Die Kapuze ist sehr gut und war heute schon im Einsatz.
Danke für zahlreichen Beiträge! Waren überaus hilfreich.


----------



## Gekko (1. Oktober 2008)

Soooo...die Jacken sind nun gekommen...kann mich aber nicht entscheiden!!Wie trägt man so eine Softshell Jacke??Die in M ist recht eng anliegend wenn ich nur ein T-Shirt oder Trikot darunter trage.Die L schlägt im oberen Brustbereich und an den Ärmeln falten.Da könnt ich aber noch nen Pulli drunter tragen!!!Hmmmm....


----------



## Gekko (25. Oktober 2008)

Moinsen mal wiedaaaa...habe mich nun vor einiger Zeit für die Jacke in L entschieden und bin froh drum.Man kann noch was drunter ziehen*Fließjacke*dann ist sie so warm wie eine Wintersoftshell.Im Sommer dann lässt man die Unterjacke einfach weg.Ansonsten trägt sich sich sehr angenehm leicht und ist tatsächlich komplett winddicht und bislang auch wasserdicht.*Regenschauer*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (25. Oktober 2008)

ich habe eine weste mit gore windstopper und finde die einfach schrecklich. viel zu warm und zu unflexibel...


----------



## [Vale-46] (25. Oktober 2008)

Hi, Grundsätzlich trägt man Softshells sehr körperbetont. Wenn der Schnitt zu weit ist, wird die Dampfdurchlässigkeit erheblich eingeschränkt. Mehr als ein 100 Fleece (besser noch Stretch Fleece) sollte nicht drunterpassen. Ich trage eine Softshell von Millet. Je nach Temperatur nur mit Funktionsunterwäsche oder als zusätzlichen Wärmespender ein Stretchfleece. Das reicht aus.


----------



## flyingscot (25. Oktober 2008)

Ich hänge mich hier einfach mal dran:

Ich hatte für mich eigentlich die ideale Jacke gefunden: Gore Phantom Plus II

Wesentlich dünner als die neuen Softshells (das Material hies Windstopper N2S, Next2Skin), daher auch sogut wie nie zu warm. Ohne Unterhemd gehts bis ca. 8-9 Grad und, mit Hemd so bis 2-3 Grad.

Mein Problem: es gibt sie nicht mehr... und meine geht nach knapp 3 Jahren durch einige Stürze und dauernden Gebrauch langsam aus dem Leim.

Weiss jemand, wo man die noch bekommt (Größe L)?


----------



## S1las (25. Oktober 2008)

Dann geb ich grad mal meinen Favoriten zum besten:

Naline proactive Iberis:Klick Mich

Vom Preis her Top. Gibt mir waehrend dem Biken immer schoen warm und schraenkt mich in der Bewegungsfreiheit gar nicht ein. Ist vom Gewicht her um einiges leichter als die Softshell Jacken die ich bisher gewohnt war, was mich positiv ueberrascht hat. Hab die Jacke  auch schon mehrfach fuer Wanderungen oder andere "Outdooraktivitaeten" benutzt. Ist innen leicht gefuettert (gibt trotzdem warm bis in die Minusgrade) und ist angenehm atmungsaktiv.

Es sei gesagt, dass Nalini (man glaube es kaum) eine italienische Marke ist. Von daher immer eine Grösse nach oben rechnen (statt S -->M, M -->L usw.)

Mfg S1las


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Oktober 2008)

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/Cycle/7/Gore_Phantom_Windproof_Jacket/5360030077/

Steht aber nix von PLUS


----------



## relaxo_ (26. Oktober 2008)

floibex schrieb:


> ... geiler thread
> 
> kapuze muss man(n) mögen. ich mag keine. dafür gibz mützen.



dem stimm ich mal zu, mit kapuze fahren find ich total unangenehm, jedesmal wenn ich nach rechts und links schau stört mich die.
zum thema softshell-jacken, hab mir heut neben meiner derzeitig haupstächlich zum biken genutzten jacke, endura convert II (+funktionsshirt), beim einkaufen impuls-haft mal ne aldi softshell-jacke gekauft... 20 euro, und die jacke scheint iO. meine derzeitige ist mir zu dicht, mal schaun wie die sich schlägt. ich finds auf jeden fall unangemessen (damit mein ich relativ zu material&entwicklungs-aufwand) hundert oder mehr euros rauszuhaun dafür.

zum thema stinken: wenn was stinken sollte, einfach maln desinfektions-zusatzmittel für die maschine kaufen.


----------



## joku68 (26. Oktober 2008)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Wesentlich dünner als die neuen Softshells (das Material hies Windstopper N2S, Next2Skin)
> 
> Weiss jemand, wo man die noch bekommt (Größe L)?


 
Afaik gibt's die normalerweise nicht mehr. Gore hat das N2S-Material durch die Softshells ersetzt. Habe die N2S aber neulich noch bei ebay gesehen (neu und ungetragen). Versuch's doch da mal.


----------



## flyingscot (26. Oktober 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/Cycle/7/Gore_Phantom_Windproof_Jacket/5360030077/
> 
> Steht aber nix von PLUS



Danke, aber das ist der Nachfolger meiner Jacke mit "echtem", deutlich wärmeren Softshell (und einem potthässlichem blau).


----------



## Probiker93 (28. Oktober 2008)

ich weiß nicht was ihr habt!! ich hab eine gore softshell jacke und softshell armlinge. ich muss sagen, beide sind top. verarbeitung und fuktion sind klasse und meine stinken auch nicht. ich kann die problemlos 3 mal anziehn un die stinken dann immer noch nicht.


----------



## flyingscot (28. Oktober 2008)

Naja, meine Next2Skin-Jacke ist auch bei +30 Grad (bei abgezippten Ärmeln) sehr angenehm zu tragen. Bei Softshell habe ich da so meine Zweifel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocki (28. Oktober 2008)

Next2skin war cool. Ich hatte da mal nen Pullover von Mountain Hardwear. War toll zu tragen, leider bin ich rausgewachsen.


----------



## Fusel Wusel (2. November 2008)

Ronja schrieb:


> hat denn jemand die Cosmos plus schon in Gebrauch? ich hab da auch schon davor gestanden, aber 200 haben mich zögern lassen.



Heute bei Globetrotter gekauft und direkt mal zwei Stunden Probe gefahren. Draußen war es bereits dunkel, Temperatur so ca. 8°C.
Hatte ein langärmliges Funktionsshirt drunter. Iich muss sagen, dass die Jacke ihren Preis wert ist. Gefällt mir sehr gut. Ist schön warm und passt optimal (Großes Problem bei mir, da ich vom Krafttraining eine recht sportliche Figur hab, sprich breite Schultern und etwas mehr Brustumfang. Bei vielen Sachen kann ich dann entweder meine Arme nicht mehr bewegen oder passe am Rücken zwei mal rein. Hab ca. 78Kg bei 180cm, Jacke in L)
Mit dem langarm-Shirt drunter hab ich schon ziemlich geschwitzt. Aber die Jacke transportiert das schon ziemlich gut weg. Nur am Rücken unter meinem Deuter HydroExp 12 wurde es recht warm.
Mal gucken, wie das Teil sich verhält, wenn es noch kälter wird. Bis jetzt bereue ich den Kauf nicht


----------



## Murph (4. November 2008)

Habe mir die vergangene Woche die Softshelljacke von Tchibo geholt.
Ich muß sagen bin recht angetan,für 39,90 kann man nicht meckern.
Verarbeitung ist meiner Meinung nach gut bis sehr gut,Wasserdicht ist sie auch soweit!Naja zumindest war´s ein kurzer heftiger Schauer gestern Mittag.
Auch heute morgen,ca 7°C,mit kurzem Shirt drunter war´s auch warm genug.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Gekko (4. November 2008)

Tchibo macht nicht unbedingt nur schlechte Sachen..teilweise qualitativ recht gut..hab selber auch einiges von denen.Man sollte beim Kauf nur wissen..das die Ware teilweise in asiatischen Ländern durch Kinderarbeit hergestellt wird.Ich will jetzt aber nicht eine etische Diskussion hier hervorrufen!!!


----------



## MasterAss (4. November 2008)

Ich kann die Millet Touring Hoodie Men empfehlen, ist zwar teuer, aber jeden Cent wert!

http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=hp_40703&k_id=&hot=0


----------



## bikedress (7. November 2008)

Die Mammut Ultimate Pro Jacke ist eine sehr schöne Jacke, die vielseitig eingesetzt werden kann, aber mit Abstrichen. Der Wetterschutz winddicht ist auf jeden Fall gegeben. Fürs Biken ist sie aber nicht optimal, weil sie nicht auf die Sitzposition geschnitten ist und somit etwas zu weit und zu kurz ist. Fürs Laufen könnte sie zu warm sein. Die Windstopper Membrane von Gore garantiert eine gewisse Atmungsaktivität, die aber im Winter durch mehrere Schichten immer schwieriger wird. Dünne Windjacke und Fleece ist meiner Meinung nach Blödsinn. Der Fleece transportiert kaum Feuchtigkeit --> man schwitzt und durch die Kältebrücke wird es nach einer Zeit kalt. Die Gore Phantom ist perfekt geschnitten und vielseitig durch die abnehmbaren Ärmel einsetzbar, aber eher für die Übergangszeit. Die Gore Cosmo ist etwas dicker aber auch bikeorientiert geschnitten. Kunden die perfekt eng geschnittene Bikejacke wollen nehmen die Assos Airjack. D.h. je nach Einsatzgebiet musst Du Kompromisse eingehen. 
Die Ultimate Pro ist trotzdem ein Verkaufsschlager bei mir, weil geile Optik, top Verarbeitung und funktionell.


----------



## Jocki (8. November 2008)

bikedress schrieb:


> Dünne Windjacke und Fleece ist meiner Meinung nach Blödsinn. Der Fleece transportiert kaum Feuchtigkeit --> man schwitzt und durch die Kältebrücke wird es nach einer Zeit kalt.


 
??????????????????????????


----------



## K-J (8. November 2008)

Ich hab ne Jack Wolfskinn (angeblich Globetrotter Sonderanfertigung) ähnlich dieser:

http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=ho_43456&k_id=0002&hot=0

Ist hinten rund 10cm länger als vorne. Unter den Armen rund 20 cm lange Reissverschlüsse mit Klettverschluss Abdeckband.  Doppelreissverschuss (oben unten).

Dat Teil ist winddicht, sowas von Wasserdicht-durch die Schlitze gut atmungsaktiv.Schöne lange Ärmel.  Wenn man die Vliesjacke drunter nicht mit nimmt, kann man mit Zwiebelprinzip bestimmt alles von 10- -20 Grad abdecken. 

Was ich noch nicht ausprobiert habe: 
-Ob die im Kragen versenkbare Kapuze auch über den Helm passt.
-Abriebfestigkeit bei Rucksackbenutzung


Ob es die dieses jahr wieder gibt--k.A. war jedenfalls im JW Laden innerhalb vom Globetrotterstore. Im katalog hat ich di enicht gefunden.


----------



## Trialer2 (8. November 2008)

Ich fahre die Mammut Jacke seit einem Jahr. Mit einem Funktionsunterhemd und einem Baumwollhemd drüber gehts bis ca 0 Grad. Eine Schau sind die beiden Reißverschlüsse unter den Ärmeln bis zum Bund. Bergauf alle Verschlüsse offen, ein Gefühl wie ohne Jacke, Bergab alles zu und Winddicht.
Ich würde mir die Jacke sofort wieder kaufen. Kein unangenehmer Geruch, das Vollschwitzen wird durch die offenen Reissverschlüsse vermieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gekko (8. November 2008)

K-J schrieb:


> Ich hab ne Jack Wolfskinn (angeblich Globetrotter Sonderanfertigung) ähnlich dieser:
> 
> http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=ho_43456&k_id=0002&hot=0
> 
> ...



Kann es sein..das es sich um die angeblich eigene Globetrotter Jack Wolfskin Jacke um eine Muddy Pass handelt...hab die nämlich auch mit Kapuze.Gab es auch nur in der Frühlings Kollektion.Ist total klasse die Jacke!!!


----------



## K-J (8. November 2008)

Die Kapuze hat so ein Schirmchen und lässt sich im Kragen versenken.

Schriftzüge sind gelb


----------



## Murph (11. November 2008)

Mal ein Tipp,am kommenden Freitag den 14.11.2008 und am Mittwoch den 19.11.2008 gibt´s bei Zweirad Stadler 20% Rabatt!!!!
Aber nicht auf alle Produkte,ich glaube auf Assos gibts nix.
Weiß es aber nicht genau aber auf jeden Fall auf Gore,Vaude,Löffler usw.
Achso,in Mannheim beim Stadler.Ob die anderen Filialen das auch machen weiß ich ebenfalls nicht.


----------



## Gekko (12. November 2008)

Murph schrieb:


> Mal ein Tipp,am kommenden Freitag den 14.11.2008 und am Mittwoch den 19.11.2008 gibt´s bei Zweirad Stadler 20% Rabatt!!!!
> Aber nicht auf alle Produkte,ich glaube auf Assos gibts nix.
> Weiß es aber nicht genau aber auf jeden Fall auf Gore,Vaude,Löffler usw.
> Achso,in Mannheim beim Stadler.Ob die anderen Filialen das auch machen weiß ich ebenfalls nicht.



Uiiiiiiiii...könnt man ja auch einfach so mal vorbei schaun!!!


----------

